# Ace Hardware - Oklahoma Joe



## skull fish (Sep 18, 2012)

[h2]Char-Broil Oklahoma Joe Longhorn Offset Smoker and Grill (12201747)[/h2]
Item no: 8335697 | 099143016306

$479.99

Offered free ship to store, awsome. But are we

looking at a real Oklahoma Joe? I am questioning the Bolt mounted handles vs, it being welded. The gauge of steel looks thinner than the original. ? Not sure, have not seen either in person.


----------



## coronaca92879 (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure, bump.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure either but it looks the same on Sears and Amazon, but of course more expensive from them. I tried Char-Broil's site but there's no pic due to it no longer being available there.


----------



## denden28 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been looking for one of these as well. From what I've gathered, Char Broil bought the rights to Oklahoma Joe a few years ago. The Stillwater factory was closed & manufacturing moved to China (thanks president "O"). I'm not sure of the differences from the original and the current make. Someone may be able to chime in I hope. Also would like to know the cost of the original.  I saw some of the original at the rock n ribs fest in Tulsa, but that was three years ago. I'm tempted to buy one, but hate to support China, and I want a quality unit. Anyone have any ideas about a similar unit.


----------



## cromag (Oct 28, 2012)

I heard these are now being made thinner than the old Joes thanks to the new owner of the company. The offsets made by Horizon are made thicker than these "new" Joes but are double in price. I'm hating my UDS now and was considering getting a Horizon. I'd like to get a Lang but I had to do a whole lot of sweet talking to get my wife to agree on the $900 Horizon, the Lang is almost $500 more :(

http://www.basspro.com/Horizon-Smoker-16-Classic-Backyard-Smoker/product/10202039/


----------



## skull fish (Nov 1, 2012)

ok joe.jpg



__ skull fish
__ Nov 1, 2012





   













olk joe.jpg



__ skull fish
__ Nov 1, 2012






A original 16 inch Oklahoma Joe smoker. It was been modified (welded) so that there is a plug (for thermometer) in the firebox. Another plug was added to the grill cover so that the temperature difference could be monitored on either the firebox end or the chimney end. A flat top was added on the firebox so that items could be cooked. Also there is a shelf that can be attached in front of the smoker. It has been covered since it was bought and a new cover was purchased for it last year. It comes with 3 thermometers that can be added as needed. I will also include a rack so that ribs can be cooked vertically. Please don't hesitate ask any questions. 
[h2]16 inch offset Smoker- OK Joe - $700 (Linglestown)[/h2]












ok joe them.jpg



__ skull fish
__ Nov 1, 2012






This looks like the Original!  From craiglist


----------



## grimm5577 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Skull Fish,

To me they certainly look different. As the OP stated the original's handle is welded to the lid, not bolted like the new version, and the flattened pan rest on the firebox lid looks to be a bent piece of sheet metal tacked to the lid, unlike the originals rectangle tacked to the top. There also seems to be a seam on the firebox of the new version. I would highly doubt the new owner would spend as much money manufacturing this as the original company would.


----------



## jdsmokingokla (Oct 12, 2016)

Skull Fish, 

Are the thermometers by themselves for sale? I'm restoring an older Okla Joe's and needing to replace one of them. I would definitely be interested. Thanks.


----------



## hat495404954 (Oct 13, 2016)

The original maker for "Oklahoma Joe" is now Horizon in Perry, Oklahoma. He still makes the Horizons out of 1/4" well casing, and they will last 2 lifetimes if cared for properly. He sold the "Oklahoma Joe" rights to Char-Broil. While a cut above a lot of offset smokers out there, they are still not an equal to the original product that he still produces.


----------



## sandlapper (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't believe this is the same company that made the original Oklahoma Joe cooker.I have had one of those for a long long time and the one in the current picture is different in the fire bo as well as the oven, And the specs indicate it is made from a lighter weight steel. I don't use mine much anymore. Anyone in or around SC that may be interested in it please let me know!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 14, 2016)

Boys, that picture was posted over 4 years ago, and Skull Fish merely copied and pasted a listing from Craigslist:  he wasn't selling the rig, and I wouldn't bet you're going to get much of a response.  For what it's worth, I just Google "Linglestown Craigslist", found it's in the vicinity of Harrisburg PA, and the 2 OK Joe listings in the area don't remotely resemble this smoker.  I wouldn't worry about replacing OEM thermometers in these rigs:  they're largely inaccurate, and you can do much better aftermarket than what came with the unit.  My $0.02.


----------

